# Vape Recommendations



## Worskos (19/3/21)

Hi All
Been off vaping for a couple of years now....
The last kit I had was a Smok AIO
Before that - I had a Griffin, Theorem - These were the in-thing back then I suppose.

Anyway, I would like to acquire a new kit to start up again. Not looking for massive clouds, just something reliable that won't break the bank. Preferably an AIO.
I've been so off the vaping market that I don't even understand the new things out there......what exactly is a pod kit?

Can anyone recommend a good kit?


Thanks

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/3/21)

My recommendation would be to get a Drag X kit, get the extra MTL pod tank and a few different coils from the range. 

It's a single battery mod that's suitable for sub-ohm, WTL and even rebuildable tank applications by ways of switching pods and coils. Once you've figured out which you prefer, just keep on using it in that configuration. 

My wife has repossessed my one and uses it to switch between DL and MTL vaping. The whole kit, extra pod and coils shouldn't cost you more than R800.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Hi @Worskos.

Any of the new Voopoo Drag series will be a good AIO kit to work with:

Drag S
Drag X
Drag Max
Drag X Plus
Drag 3

With their PNP and TPP coils you will have a choice on ohms and power and between the devices you will have the choice of internal, single 18650, dual 18650, or single 21700 as well.

Easy to work with and awesome on flavor.

You also get an RBA to build and wick your own if you dont want to continue buying stock coils.

I am sure a couple more recommendations will come through from others, so just watch this space, you will get a bunch of great ideas on what to grab next.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

And also, someone at work spoke of something along the lines of "salts" - Huh?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Pod Kit: it is a kit that mostly has an internal battery and you have a pod that you pull out to fill the juice and replace the coil (if it does not come with a proprietary coil fixed inside the pod). The market is flooded with different types and brands.

Salts: Nicotine Salts, its the type of nicotine they add to the flavor. Usually high nicotine content for MTL vaping and over 1 ohm. It gives you the nic intake, but it is smooth compared to VG/PG based Nicotine.

What is the range you want to vape at: Ohms, power, nicotine level?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hi @Worskos.
> 
> Any of the new Voopoo Drag series will be a good AIO kit to work with:
> 
> ...



I've figured out PNP, but what exactly are TPP coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I've figured out PNP, but what exactly are TPP coils?



Tank Pod Push

https://www.voopoo.com/tpp-platform/tpp-dm2.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/21)

I have loads of gear and still am drawn to the Drag X after seeing a colleague vape on one. Great no-fuss bit of kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

Wow - Vaping has really changed.....I don't understand any of this. 

I'm looking for something small, something pen-like but not necessarily round - Something small in the hand. 
I saw someone with something like this...





Where does the liquid go?
Do you chuck that top thing away when it's busted?


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Wow - Vaping has really changed.....I don't understand any of this.
> 
> I'm looking for something small, something pen-like but not necessarily round - Something small in the hand.
> I saw someone with something like this...
> ...



Don't feel alone, I also don't get a lot of the new lingo going around. Just hang in there, the people here are super friendly and patient.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pod Kit: it is a kit that mostly has an internal battery and you have a pod that you pull out to fill the juice and replace the coil (if it does not come with a proprietary coil fixed inside the pod). The market is flooded with different types and brands.
> 
> Salts: Nicotine Salts, its the type of nicotine they add to the flavor. Usually high nicotine content for MTL vaping and over 1 ohm. It gives you the nic intake, but it is smooth compared to VG/PG based Nicotine.
> 
> What is the range you want to vape at: Ohms, power, nicotine level?




Ohms - Not really sure - I liked the SMOK AIO but that didn't have a setting option. With the Griffin, I used to vape at around 50w if I remember correctly but that pushed a ton of clouds which I'm not really after right now. I'm more after just getting the nicotine satisfaction and flavor.

Nicotine level - I used to vape 3mg but again, that was for clouds.


I'm after a no fuss setup - I don't want to have to buy cotton and tiny screwdrivers to make coils etc etc. 
Just something simple that will keep me through the day.

Whatever happened to IJust kits?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Wow - Vaping has really changed.....I don't understand any of this.
> 
> I'm looking for something small, something pen-like but not necessarily round - Something small in the hand.
> I saw someone with something like this...
> ...



Voopoo Argus Air... the juice goes into the bottom of the tank (pod). The coil is replaceable too with the PnP coils. A bit under powered if you want to go more DL/restricted DL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

The Univapo Miso has a disposable pod, no settings to change, grab and vape. Maybe look at that one too, @StompieZA can tell you more about that one.

The Argus Air will be right up your alley.

Also look at the Uwell Caliburn G. Replaceable coils, but also a no-nonsense device.

Seems you are looking for a MTL device with 1ohm+ coils at low wattage (max 20w). That narrows it down a bit for you too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Voopoo Argus Air... the juice goes into the bottom of the tank (pod). The coil is replaceable too with the PnP coils. A bit under powered if you want to go more DL/restricted DL.



Thanks - I like the look of that.

Juice goes in here.....?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Thanks - I like the look of that.
> 
> Juice goes in here.....?
> 
> View attachment 225429



right in there...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> right in there...
> 
> View attachment 225430



Thank you
Coils get replaced in there too I'm guessing

What do they mean by

1x Standard Cartridge
1x Pod Cartridge


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Thank you
> 
> What do they mean by
> 
> ...



The one pod has a coil in it that cannot be removed (once it is done, you chuck it), the other pod you can put any of the PnP coils in. So you can either buy more standard cartridges with built in coils (at the set ohms of the coil) or you can buy the loose coils (at the ohms you like to use).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The one pod has a coil in it that cannot be removed (once it is done, you chuck it), the other pod you can put any of the PnP coils in. So you can either buy more standard cartridges with built in coils (at the set ohms of the coil) or you can buy the loose coils (at the ohms you like to use).



Thanks

What is generally more available. The one you chuck away and replace or the one you just replace the coils?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> 
> What is generally more available. The one you chuck away and replace or the one you just replace the coils?



The freestanding coils are available at almost every vape shop currently. And if you buy online it is just a click away and you can price-hunt where it works out the cheapest for you. I have been getting for my wife at Vape King mostly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The freestanding coils are available at almost every vape shop currently. And if you buy online it is just a click away and you can price-hunt where it works out the cheapest for you. I have been getting for my wife at Vape King mostly.



Thanks
Regarding the Argus..
I read somewhere....
"PNP coils designed for salt nicotine"

Does this mean that I cannot use the normal E-Liquid that I used in the past for this?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> Regarding the Argus..
> I read somewhere....
> "PNP coils designed for salt nicotine"
> ...



You can use them for any liquid, Nic Salts, 50/50, 70/30, max VG... subject to the ohms it runs on the coils too.

You dont want to use high nic (VG/PG) under 1 ohm, but you can (case and point, Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs aka my wife, runs 0.5ohm with 18mg nicotine at 30w.. not for the faint hearted). 

You definitely *should not* use nic salts in under 1ohm, that will be hazardous to your health.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Worskos (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You can use them for any liquid, Nic Salts, 50/50, 70/30, max VG... subject to the ohms it runs on the coils too.
> 
> You dont want to use high nic (VG/PG) under 1 ohm, but you can (case and point, Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs aka my wife, runs 0.5ohm with 18mg nicotine at 30w.. not for the faint hearted).
> 
> You definitely *should not* use nic salts in under 1ohm, that will be hazardous to your health.



So then for my simple needs - Avoid salts & high nic (6mg) and then I don't have to overthink?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Ohms - Not really sure - I liked the SMOK AIO but that didn't have a setting option. With the Griffin, I used to vape at around 50w if I remember correctly but that pushed a ton of clouds which I'm not really after right now. I'm more after just getting the nicotine satisfaction and flavor.
> 
> Nicotine level - I used to vape 3mg but again, that was for clouds.
> 
> ...



@Worskos The iJust is still around. I have 3 of them (the iJust3) and I've been using them for about 3 years already and they're still my favourites!

However, if I were you I would go with the Voopoo Drag X, as mentioned by a few people here. I've got one of those too and it's fantastic. You can buy commercial coils for it (as I do) so no need to make your own.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

6mg is still normal, 12mg and 18mg nic is high but in the MTL range, so start on 6mg, if its not enough, kick it up a notch, if its too much, drop it to 3.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Worskos (23/3/21)

Thank you all very much for the advice. 
Will be looking at the Argus...seems a good fit for me. 


Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Worskos (28/3/21)

Hi all
Thanks again for the assistance - Ended up buying this jobbie. Fairly cheap and does what it needs to....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Worskos (30/3/21)

Hi All
Just a quick question...
The SMOK Nord 2 - Do I just need to replace the internal coils or do I need to replace the entire pod when the coil dies?


Thanks


----------



## Grand Guru (30/3/21)

Just replace the coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/3/21)

Just the coil. You only ever need to replace the pod when it stops sealing properly (mostly the rubber stopper on the filling port wears down) or if you break it, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worskos (30/3/21)

Thanks
Why though do they give you 2 pods? Each with its own coil
Why not just one pod with the extra coil. 
Is this just SMOK being nice or am I missing something?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> Why though do they give you 2 pods? Each with its own coil
> Why not just one pod with the extra coil.
> Is this just SMOK being nice or am I missing something?




It is one Nord Pod and One RPM Pod, they use different coils (Nord and RPM).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worskos (30/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is one Nord Pod and One RPM Pod, they use different coils (Nord and RPM).



Thanks
I'm guessing they're not interchangeable....


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Thanks
> I'm guessing they're not interchangeable....



They are different and are not cross compatible between the pods.

SMOK's idea was to give you one device that can run two different types of coils (with the two different pods) to give you a broader spectrum of coil choices and if a shop might have the Nord and not the RPM coils in stock you are not limited to what is available (or out of stock).

Best option is to get yourself one of each of the Nord and RPM options and give them all a try, then you decide which Nord and which RPM coil works best for you and stock up on both.


----------



## Worskos (30/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> They are different and are not cross compatible between the pods.
> 
> SMOK's idea was to give you one device that can run two different types of coils (with the two different pods) to give you a broader spectrum of coil choices and if a shop might have the Nord and not the RPM coils in stock you are not limited to what is available (or out of stock).
> 
> Best option is to get yourself one of each of the Nord and RPM options and give them all a try, then you decide which Nord and which RPM coil works best for you and stock up on both.



Great - Thanks
So I'll have the option of MTL for stronger vapes and DTL for the lower nicotine range. 

I think I want to get this..


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/21)

Worskos said:


> Great - Thanks
> So I'll have the option of MTL for stronger vapes and DTL for the lower nicotine range.
> 
> I think I want to get this..



Yes, MTL and DL are both achievable on the Nord 2 with both RPM and Nord coils. The device caters a bit more for MTL though due to its power limit, but you can get the just of DL on it as well (with the sacrifice of battery life).


----------



## Worskos (30/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes, MTL and DL are both achievable on the Nord 2 with both RPM and Nord coils. The device caters a bit more for MTL though due to its power limit, but you can get the just of DL on it as well (with the sacrifice of battery life).



Thanks for all your assistance - Helps a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worskos (2/4/21)

Hi All
Sorry to resurrect this thread but a question regarding the Smok Nord 2
Is it generally safe to use the 0.8 ohm MTL coil with high nicotine juice (6mg +) - Considering that 0.8 ohm is sub ohm (as far as I know). 
I'm enjoying the Smok Vape Pen 22 with the 3mg juice that I bought with it but I'm not getting that full satisfaction that I crave. I don't care too much about the clouds. 

Thanks


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/4/21)

Preferably not Nic Salts, but 6mg+ freebase nic is fine on 0.8ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (3/4/21)

If it's freebase juice (i.e. NOT nic salts) it doesn't matter which ohm coil you use from a safety point of view. The deciding factor will be if it's comfortable on the throat. I know someone who vapes 18mg with a 0.6ohm coil and he's comfortable with that.

It's only nic salts where one should use a coil higher than 1.0ohm (preferably 12W but no higher than 15W)/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

I vape just over 1ohm with Nic salts and 20w, it's strong but I enjoy it in the mornings. I have built lower .5 and .75 ohms with salts and its really weird, your throat itches like crazy, burns your nostrils even. Why did I build lower? I have trust issues and needed to find out if there really is a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

